# Battlefield 3: Neuer Multiplayer-Trailer mit Flugzeugträger, Booten, Base-Jumps, Back to Karkand-Preview und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (19. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Neuer Multiplayer-Trailer mit Flugzeugträger, Booten, Base-Jumps, Back to Karkand-Preview und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Neuer Multiplayer-Trailer mit Flugzeugträger, Booten, Base-Jumps, Back to Karkand-Preview und mehr


----------



## Blasterishere (19. Oktober 2011)

Extrem geil!


----------



## Ronni312 (19. Oktober 2011)

Yeah das Ende gefällt mir sehr !


----------



## Lordex (19. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil und vor allem...NUR NEUE SZENEN Und den Rush Modus werd ich auch nur wegen dem Basejump austesten^^


----------



## Chickn (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnt mir jedes Mal einen auf das Game fappen! *-*


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (19. Oktober 2011)

hammer , ich freu mich drauf!!!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei 1:12-1:14 im Video sieht man ein paar HOOVERCRAFT.  Cooli!!!


----------



## mystikel22 (19. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur hammer...und rush mode mach auch sehr viel spass wenn dein team auch attackiert oder verteidigt


----------



## MA (19. Oktober 2011)

geil !!!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Oktober 2011)

Hui. Da hat Dice aber mal ein Schmankerl zusammengezimmert. Ein Heli im Tunnel, ein Base-Jump zur gegnerischen Basis, ein riesiger Flugzeugträger, Zerstörung pur... Da geht scheinbar kräftig die Action-Luzie ab.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. Oktober 2011)

Will haben jetzt.

PS: Back to Karkand ist auch für vorbesteller nich sofor verfügbar. Es kommt "im laufe des Jahres" ist dann an aber für Vorbesteller kostenlos, der Rest muss zahlen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Oktober 2011)

nich nur action geht ab, auch vermatschte Texturen gibt es zuhauf zu sehen :-/. beten dass das nicht die PC version war


----------



## Elli2612 (19. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Will haben jetzt.
> 
> ist dann an aber für Vorbesteller kostenlos, der Rest muss zahlen.



Sicher? Ich dachte, dass der B2K DLC jeder Limited Edition beiliegt, und die wird es ja auch wieder im normalen Einzelhandel geben.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (19. Oktober 2011)

Yeah. So wird ein Video gemacht. Ziemlich passend, denn da irgendein Dölz die Kommentarfunktion zu dem Nerd Of The Old Republic Machwerk abgeschaltet hat muss ich das notgedrungen hier los werden:
Mein Gott. Was für ein Schrott. Bisher hatte ich keine hohe Meinung von (dem Bisschen, dass ich von) GZSZ-Schauspielern (zu sehen bekommen habe), aber die werde ich wohl revidieren müssen. Gegen diesen abgrundtief niveaulosen Schwachsinn bar jeden Humors ist GZSZ die Offenbarung der schauspielenden Zunft.
Daher ist es kaum vorstellbar, dass es noch 14 weitere Teile dieser – ähem – Art geben soll. Das ist echt hart. Aber immerhin steht da, wann die Müllfuhren geliefert werden. So kann ich das hübsch im Kalender ankreuzen und einen großen Bogen darum machen.
Hab selten so eine peinliche Sache gesehen, einmal abgesehen von dem nicht weniger dämlichen Müll, den der RTL-Livestream in den Rennwerbepausen unter die Leute bläst. Gegen so was müsste es echt ein Gesetz geben.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. Oktober 2011)

Elli2612 schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte, dass der B2K DLC jeder Limited Edition beiliegt, und die wird es ja auch wieder im normalen Einzelhandel geben.


 
kann auch sein für Limited Käufer, nagel mich da jetzt nicht fest drauf. Aufjeden fall gibt es es nicht sofort. (Soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Olsen84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich etwas verpasst oder warum steht da 25.10.2011?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. Oktober 2011)

olsen84 schrieb:


> hab ich etwas verpasst oder warum steht da 25.10.2011?


 
25.10.11 usa
27.10.11 de
28.10.11 uk


----------



## Sirius89 (19. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas verpasst oder warum steht da 25.10.2011?


 

Die ollen Amis bekommen das Spiel 2 Tage früher.

Bei uns kommts definitiv am 27 und bei den Australiern am 28 glaub.

Trailer sieht geil aus.Bf3 kann kommen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich weswegen man die Fahrzeuge in den Videos immer aus der dritten Person sieht. Das war auch in den Caspian Border Videos die ich gesehen habe so.

Gibt es in den Fahrzeugen keine Sicht aus der ersten Person? In Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 gab es doch auch nur die erste Person, oder irre ich mich da gewaltig?

3rd Person Sicht bei Fahrzeugen finde ich völlig bescheuert. Das ist ein Shooter und Shooter sollten sich ausschließlich auf die 1st Person Sicht beschränken (meine Meinung).

Grüße,
Flo

PS: Ich fürchte, ich irre mich tatsächlich.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (19. Oktober 2011)

Heilige Scheiße, das wird episch...


----------



## StarChild68 (19. Oktober 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich weswegen man die Fahrzeuge in den Videos immer aus der dritten Person sieht. Das war auch in den Caspian Border Videos die ich gesehen habe so.
> 
> Gibt es in den Fahrzeugen keine Sicht aus der ersten Person? In Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 gab es doch auch nur die erste Person, oder irre ich mich da gewaltig?
> 
> ...


 

Also es gab immer beide Ansichten und so ist es auch bei BF 3. Es gab aber zumindestens bei BC2 Server die, die 3rd Person ausgeschaltet hatten!


----------



## Skyler93 (19. Oktober 2011)

im video oben sieht man 2 mal die ego ansicht, weis nicht was dein problem ist flo66, zudem es 3person auch bei bfbc2 gab (bf2 bin mir net sicher hats zwar gezockt aber kein erinnerungsvermögen)


----------



## Basshinzu (19. Oktober 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich weswegen man die Fahrzeuge in den Videos immer aus der dritten Person sieht. Das war auch in den Caspian Border Videos die ich gesehen habe so.
> 
> Gibt es in den Fahrzeugen keine Sicht aus der ersten Person? In Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 gab es doch auch nur die erste Person, oder irre ich mich da gewaltig?
> 
> ...


 wuuut ?
natürlich gibts 1.Person.
3.Person ist vor allem nützlich, wenn man schnell unterwegs ist. so kann man viel leichter hindernissen ausweichen. auch beim panzer ist es nützlich, bei engen wendemanövern eine "draufsicht" zu haben. mit "C" schaltet man zwischen den perspektiven um.


----------



## leckmuschel (19. Oktober 2011)

wenn man mal wenigstens so frei rumrennen könnte.
aber nein, es hocken überall die sniper, und erst recht im tunnel.
und dann gibt man denen auch noch autosniper die in bf3 gaaaar nicht zu krass sind.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was alle mit den Snipern haben, mich zum Beispiel haben die kaum gestört.
Hört halt auf, wie die wilden durch die Maps zu rushen.^^


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Oktober 2011)

Warum die keinen globalen Release an einem Tag machen frage ich mich schon seit längerem. Das ist ja bei vielen Spielen so.
Hat das logistische Gründe? 
Warum UK noch einen Tag später?  
Oder hat das mit den Servern zu tun? Damit nicht sozusagen die ganze Welt an einem Tag BF3 spielen möchte? 



In Zeiten des Internets und des globalen Handels kann es im Grunde nicht so schwer sein, in jedem Land zur gleichen Zeit zu releasen.

Falls da einer von Euch wirklich Ahnung von hat, oder ein Redakteuer meine Wissenlücke mit Fakten schließen würde, wäre das toll. 

Danke.


----------



## SonusKitahara (19. Oktober 2011)

dam...damdam...dam...dam
Gänsehaut! jab auf jeden Fall Gänsehaut!


----------



## X3niC (19. Oktober 2011)

DAS sieht aus wie eine Battlefield....."!!!!!


----------



## X3niC (19. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> so geil!!der Little Bird Heli in dem Tunnel drin  das ist BF wie ich es liebe!!FREAKSHOW!!
> Ich bin so heiß auf den Vogel


 
Sry ich will nicht, dass das jetzt in einen flame ausartet...Aber du bist doch immer der ERSTE der iwie schreibt was kacke an bf3 ist...Jetzt bin ich positiv überrascht, dass du mal was positives von dir gibst^^ "Michse bin verwirrt"


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Oktober 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wenn man mal wenigstens so frei rumrennen könnte.
> aber nein, es hocken überall die sniper, und erst recht im tunnel.
> und dann gibt man denen auch noch autosniper die in bf3 gaaaar nicht zu krass sind.


 
Also wirklich manchen kann man es auch gar nicht recht machen. Die Sniper leuchten schon wie verdammte Leuchttürme. Den Wookie-mäßigen Tarnanzug haben sie auch nicht mehr und es gibt genug andere Waffen die einen mindestens genauso schnell wenn nicht schneller töten als ein Sniper. (Granaten/Granatwerfer/Schrotflinte/RPG/C4 und so weiter...) Wenn ihr wie schon erwähnt wie die wilden über offenes Terrain rennt dann kann es halt passieren, das Euch ein Sniper abknallt. So fucking what?!

Man dieses ewige "Die bösen Übersniper!" geheule...wenn's nach Euch ginge könnte man das halbe Spiel runterdämpfen damit man Euch ja nicht zu schnell umbringt. Es ist ein verdammter Shooter. Wer nicht virtuell sterben will, darf gerne die Ponyhof Simulation spielen.


----------



## PostalDude83 (19. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem ist die Außenansicht praktisch, um eher Infanterie sehen zu können, die C4 ankleben will, dann kann man nochmal schnell raushüpfen. Zwar hört man es in BC2 wenn einem C4 rangepackt wird, wie es jedoch in BF3 ist kA. 
Zum Video: schick schick


----------



## Bora (19. Oktober 2011)

So muss heute ein Shooter aussehen. Beta hat sich bereits gut anfgefühlt, erhoffe mir durch das Endprodukt noch viel mehr.


----------



## Fireball8 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also die Sniper fand ich alles andere als zu stark, haben mich auch nicht wirklich genervt, wenn man halt wie ein Irrer rumrennt ist man selber schuld, wenn das 'nen Soldat in der Realität machen würde, wäre der wahrsch. innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden tot oder? 

Zu BKA4Free: Wow, von dir hätte ich sowas am wenigsten erwartet. Respekt. 

Zum Video:
Aaaaaaaaah, haben will xD
Ich hoffe nur nach wie vor, dass meine Befürchtung, dass die Flaggen bei jeder Map zu nah beieinander sind, nicht wahr wird....wir werden's sehen. 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> ...


 Voll die schlimmen Wörter. Du bist so krass! oO


Ich mag Sniper auch nicht wirklich, aber bei BF3 sind sie mir bisher nicht allzu negativ aufgefallen.
Mal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (19. Oktober 2011)

Geil, gekauft! ;


----------



## Kwengie (19. Oktober 2011)

toll diese Werbung;
bei Amazon vorbestellen und spätestens zwei Tage nach Release haben... 
Nee, danke, dennschon wennschon gleich am Release!!!


----------



## SlimShady51 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ohaaaaaa , ich will das JETZT spielen  
also das hat mich gerade umgehauen !


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Oktober 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Voll die schlimmen Wörter. Du bist so krass! oO
> 
> 
> Ich mag Sniper auch nicht wirklich, aber bei BF3 sind sie mir bisher nicht allzu negativ aufgefallen.
> Mal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.


 
Ich bin über 30, für mich heißt vielleicht "krass" nicht mehr dasselbe wie für Dich. 

War Dein Post jetzt sowas wie nen Kompliment oder eher ne Beleidigung?


----------



## DasFaultier (19. Oktober 2011)

oh my..


----------



## r4mp4ge (19. Oktober 2011)

Macht bestimmt Laune bei Release,gefällt Mir sehr,das Video.
Glaube da war neben dem Flugzeugträger ein Beiboot im Einsatz,das Irgendwie sehr einem aus Bf2 Ähnelt,freut mich auch dieses nützliche Vehikel wieder zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen.
So ziemlich gegen Ende des beitrags,die Karte Karkand,Hauptstraße.....die ganzen Trümmerteile..einfach 

Ramp


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Oktober 2011)

WTF?!
Leute, ein WUNDER ist geschehen! Jesus ist übers.... ach quatsch, ich meine: BKA4free's Kommentar: lest, ihr werdet staunen!


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Macht bestimmt Laune bei Release,gefällt Mir sehr,das Video.
> Glaube da war neben dem Flugzeugträger ein Beiboot im Einsatz,das Irgendwie sehr einem aus Bf2 Ähnelt,freut mich auch dieses nützliche Vehikel wieder zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen.
> So ziemlich gegen Ende des beitrags,die Karte Karkand,Hauptstraße.....die ganzen Trümmerteile..einfach
> 
> Ramp


 
Ach ja den Flugzeugträger hab ich übers Wunder ganz vergessen: Er ist drin! 

Die Beiboote sind die gleichen wie in BF2, es sollen nämlich auch in sämtlichen Back to Karkand Karten vornehmlich die gleichen Vehikel zu finden sein (beim F-35 gibts noch nichts gesichertes).

Der Trailer war DER Burner!
Nur die Wassergrafik beim Träger war schon in BF2 besser, schade.


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> War Dein Post jetzt sowas wie nen Kompliment oder eher ne Beleidigung?


 
War eher kritisch. Aber deine gute Reaktion hat die Lage geklärt.^^


----------



## TonydieMatrix (19. Oktober 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gombo (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich will es JETZT spielen !!! ^^


----------



## LorD-AcE (19. Oktober 2011)

Wir suchen noch Member ab 21!!!!!!!!!!!

http://nextnet-gaming.de


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Oktober 2011)

HYPE meeehr HYPE  O_O WOOOOOOOOOH RATATATATATATATATATATAM RAWRGLGARGLGHLGLG

trololo  
 verschluckt euch nicht an eurer eigenen spucke während ihr so absabbert.


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> HYPE meeehr HYPE  O_O WOOOOOOOOOH RATATATATATATATATATATAM RAWRGLGARGLGHLGLG
> 
> trololo
> verschluckt euch nicht an eurer eigenen spucke während ihr so absabbert.


 
Kann irgendein Mod den mal abstrafen?! Das ist keine Meinungsäußerung sondern Dünschiss mit eingebauter Beleidigung, wie übrigens jedes mal.


----------



## X3niC (19. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> HYPE meeehr HYPE  O_O WOOOOOOOOOH RATATATATATATATATATATAM RAWRGLGARGLGHLGLG
> 
> trololo
> verschluckt euch nicht an eurer eigenen spucke während ihr so absabbert.


 
Wow wie alt bist du?


----------



## T-I3ag (19. Oktober 2011)

Was ne geile Scheiße
Ich glaub ich bin grad gekommen...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Oktober 2011)

47.


----------



## immdischt (19. Oktober 2011)

mann is das geil. ich kann's nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## r4mp4ge (19. Oktober 2011)

An alle denen dieser "IlllIIlllI" (Möchtegern)auf die Nerven geht,es gibt in eurem profil eine Möglichkeit,solchen "Leuten" eine Maulschelle zu verpassen,meiner Meinung nach genau das was die verdienen,seine Post´s sind eh Nutzlos,nicht Interessant,und ohne jegliches Wissen zu dem jeweiligen Thema,Leute wie der Standen früher in der Schule auf dem Gang,weil die Lehrer ohne das getue besser Unterrichten konnten,und man sieht ja,was dabei für ein "Erwachsener" rauskommt.
So bleibt mir das blöde geschripsel dieses Möchtegern auch in Zukunft vielleicht aus,und Ich muss es nicht mehr als "Zitat" Lesen,seine "Kommentare" sind doch nicht mal ein Zitat Wert!

Ramp


----------



## X3niC (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> an alle denen dieser "illliillli" (möchtegern)auf die nerven geht,es gibt in eurem profil eine möglichkeit,solchen "leuten" eine maulschelle zu verpassen,meiner meinung nach genau das was die verdienen,seine post´s sind eh nutzlos,nicht interessant,und ohne jegliches wissen zu dem jeweiligen thema,leute wie der standen früher in der schule auf dem gang,weil die lehrer ohne das getue besser unterrichten konnten,und man sieht ja,was dabei für ein "erwachsener" dabei rauskommt.
> So bleibt mir das blöde geschripsel dieses möchtegern auch in zukunft vielleicht aus,und ich muss es nicht mehr als "zitat" lesen,seine "kommentare" sind doch nicht mal ein zitat wert!
> 
> Ramp


 
sign!


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> HYPE meeehr HYPE  O_O WOOOOOOOOOH RATATATATATATATATATATAM RAWRGLGARGLGHLGLG
> 
> trololo
> verschluckt euch nicht an eurer eigenen spucke während ihr so absabbert.


 
Das erinnert mich an eine Signatur die ich hier letztens gelesen habe. Ich versuch mal sie halbwegs genau wiederzugeben.



> Das ist Typisch Generation ADS & SMS. Für einen ordentlichen Brief zu faul, für ordentliche Grammatik zu dumm und für Rechtschreibung zu cool.


Für die genaue wiederholung der Signatur übernehme ich keine Garantie aber so ungefähr kommt es hin. Im Fall dieses zitierten Users passt wohl am besten der "ADS" Teil. Zumindest macht es den Eindruck.


----------



## Mentor501 (20. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> 47.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich es nicht glaube sprach er eher von deinem geistigen Alter.

@r4mp4ge

Ich blocke Personen ungerne von mir selbst aus, da es immer sein kann, dass man einen wichtigen Teil eines Themas nicht mitbekommt wenn der User für mich nichtmehr "lesbare" Kommentare hinterlässt, aber hier überlege ich es mir tatsächlich bereits, da seine Aussagen, sei es zu BF, Skyrim oder sonstigen Titeln die aufgrund ihrer Historie irgendwie einen gewissen Ruf haben und dementsprechend schon vorher heiss diskutiert und voller Vorfreude erwartet werden, einfach nur unsinnigen Stuss hinterlässt der keine Argumente oder Erklärungen für seine Meinung noch sonstwas hervorbringt.
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich am Tag vemutlich nichtmal halb so oft lachen müsste wenn ich seine Kommentare nicht mehr lesen kann. :-/
Ich finds vor allem süß wie er denkt er sei der geistig "Reife" hier und wir wären nur Kinder die sabbernd hinter einem Hype herrennen.


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

@Mentor
Kann deine Bedenken bezüglich des Stummschaltens von "Nutzern"verstehen.
Ich Persönlich wage dennoch daran zu zweifeln,das von eben diesem genannten wirklich in den nächsten...sagen wir mal 30 Jahren "Wichtiges oder gar Nützliches kommt.
Meine "Liste" umfasst nun mehr als Zehn Leute,deren Verfrachtung dorthin Ich in keinster Weise bereue,zum Lachen ist es mir Persönlich nicht unbedingt, die "Kommentare"die diese Personen abgeben sind meiner Ansicht nach höchstens als Warnschild für Geistige Stolperdrähte geeignet.

Ramp


----------

